# Second hand Rancilio - what should you look out for?



## lacremeanglaise (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello!

I've decided to buy a second hand Rancilio, I just wondered if there are key things I should look out for in terms of wear and tear? Any advice much appreciated!

Best wishes,

Jess


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

lacremeanglaise said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've decided to buy a second hand Rancilio, I just wondered if there are key things I should look out for in terms of wear and tear? Any advice much appreciated!
> 
> ...


There's is one for sale on the forum , it's about 6 months old , well looked after . Have a look on the sales thread


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

lacremeanglaise said:


> I've decided to buy a second hand Rancilio, I just wondered if there are key things I should look out for in terms of wear and tear? Any advice much appreciated!


Assuming you are referring to the Silvia. It's on version 3 now so it's been around a fair few years. It's a simple but rugged little beast and if it's been cared for, will go on for years and years. Good idea to check with seller to see if it's been descaled regularly - vital in a hard water area and if it's been back flushed too - prevents shower head getting gunged up with coffee oils. You will soon get a good idea of how the machine has been used and whether it's been cared for or hammered.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Assuming you are referring to the Silvia. It's on version 3 now so it's been around a fair few years. It's a simple but rugged little beast and if it's been cared for, will go on for years and years. Good idea to check with seller to see if it's been descaled regularly - vital in a hard water area and if it's been back flushed too - prevents shower head getting gunged up with coffee oils. You will soon get a good idea of how the machine has been used and whether it's been cared for or hammered.


As above, but I'd add that if you are viewing in person take out the drip tray and look for sign's of rust underneath. A bit is to be expected, but even one that's only a couple of years old may have a lot if it's not been cared for. If there is a modest amount, hammerite spray and a wire brush will sort it.


----------



## lacremeanglaise (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone - managed to secure one second hand and picking it up tonight! It's 1.5 years old and has been regularly descaled back flushed... VERY excited!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

lacremeanglaise said:


> Thanks everyone - managed to secure one second hand and picking it up tonight! It's 1.5 years old and has been regularly descaled back flushed... VERY excited!


Good for you! What grinder are you pairing it with? Once dialled in, Miss Siliva is capable of delivering awesome shots. Not a bad idea to temp surf to get best brew temp. Flick the brew switch before attaching the portafilter and run off some water until the red light comes on indicating the heating element is on. Attach the portafilter and wait until the brew light goes off and wait 60 secs before pulling the shot. The brew temp will be at optimum for extraction - around 93c.


----------



## lacremeanglaise (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for the tips - I've only got a hario mini mill at home which seems OK but not amazing... work has a mazzer luigi so using that to grind small amounts to bring home (not the ideal situation but workable until we can save up for a decent one... )


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Silvia's are sensitive to grind and amount of coffee used so I'd recommend some 0.1g jewellers scales too - cheap from ebay/amazon - that way you can dose correctly and consistently - made a big difference for me.


----------

